# OFFSHORE REPORT: Big Minnow.... 4/3 OI



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 6-Apr-2004 10:46:33 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The bite was 'ON' today... Fished the 450 line area and had some major pullage on 4/3. The color change was very pronounced as the water temp. went from a sea green 65.8*, up to a crystalline 71.7*.... I was fortunate enough to be in the tower preparing to drop the riggers, while we glided over the change and into the Stream. There was the added visual bonus of steam dancing across the foamy waves, as the cool NW wind pushed across the change and on SE. We had the spread set for about 10 mins. when we had had 6 fish on and some serious tangles to address. Thankfully everyone was able to maintain tension and after some manuevering we ended up with 5 YFT's in the 30-35lbs. class. Tried to set the spread again and had 3 more fish on. This continued for an 1 1/2 and then the bite was reduced to singles every now and again. The fish were hitting all baits, all colors, and in all positions of the 8 line spread. We ran 3 small jet head trackers for our flats, bird and bird/ chain combos for our shorts, and SeaWitches for our longs. Color seemed not to matter, but we had the rainbow covered with a favor for pink and blue. After 3 1/2 hours we had caught 15 Tuna and missed at least a half dozen fish on short strikes. We also encountered one finned beast that we never gained a crank on. He hit the bird/ chain combo and peeled off an impressive amount of line from the Penn 50W in short order. I had the drag lever forward to the point of line tinging off the reel, as inch by inch the fish moved away from the boat and sounded into the briney depths. We couldn't back down on the fish in the growing 5-7ft. seas and so after 10-15 mins. of tug of war and no ground gained, the hook pulled to a chorus of AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH'S... It's the BIG one that got away story, but I have the utmost respect for whatever it was down there pushing the gear to the max and not giving a hint of letting up. That was our last bite for the day and we needed to be heading back NW to the inlet to beat the worsening conditions. Back in the slip before dark and enjoyed Blackened Tuna for dinner..... You've got to love this Carolina fishing!! Fish On 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------

